# My new toy =)



## rwik123 (Jan 14, 2011)

Today I arrived home, and was greeted by a package waiting on my back step. Its not like this was the highlight of my week or anything... well maybe it was.

My new "toy" is a new UltraScope, which so far, I'm in love with. I thought it was time to invest in a descent scope. I previously have, or still have a Littmann Select which is a good scope, but for me at least, not my favorite. I immediatly noticed a hige difference in the overall acoustics of the Ultrascope versus the Select. Everthing seems to be amplified by a great deal. Its true about being able to auscultate through numerous layers of clothing. I was actually shocked at first by the size of the head... nothing on the website shows a sillouette view of the head, and I didn't realize how awkwardly shaped they are as you can see in the pictures I've upliaded. For some reason I thought it was more pancaked shaped. I also got my last name engraved in the head (which I blurred out for obvious reasons). It'll take some time getting used to the larger size, but I don't notice any huge ergonomical differences in how it rests on my neck; seems quite comfortable. I lastly decided, when ordering, to get "dont steal me" neon green.  Not only is it hideous to some, but able to be spotted from a mile if it ever walks away on me. I'll be sure to follow up with how it performs after I use it for a while!


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 14, 2011)

A jolly rancher gummy stethoscope?

Looks nice, dunno anything about stethoscopes, but nice pick.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Jan 14, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> A jolly rancher gummy stethoscope?
> 
> .


^_^ LOL, But really it is nice! i prefer the dual heads But i might get one like that just because of the color!!!!!


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 14, 2011)

C.T.E.M.R. said:


> ^_^ LOL, But really it is nice! i prefer the dual heads But i might get one like that just because of the color!!!!!



Thanks! Yeah, they have any color possible for the tubing and hundreds of hand painted head designs


----------



## TraprMike (Jan 14, 2011)

*+1*

I'll have to do some research on this product.. 
I'm sure it beats the $20 dual tuber all to heck. 

quick search,, 83bux plus shipping??


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 14, 2011)

I love mine, been using it for years. Glad to see yours made it in ok!  Enjoy it, but remember not to press down too hard on the head when doing things like BPs, as that will cut off all sound.


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 14, 2011)

TraprMike said:


> I'll have to do some research on this product..
> I'm sure it beats the $20 dual tuber all to heck.
> 
> quick search,, 83bux plus shipping??



Yup! Sounds about right. Mine was around $99 with engraving and all. The sound is fantastic. I'd like to see someone compare it against a cardiology III sort of scope.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 14, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Yup! Sounds about right. Mine was around $99 with engraving and all. The sound is fantastic. I'd like to see someone compare it against a cardiology III sort of scope.


Let me call Littmann to get some new earpieces for my CIII and once the 3200 comes in I'll compare all three of them


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 14, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Let me call Littmann to get some new earpieces for my CIII and once the 3200 comes in I'll compare all three of them



Solid! From what I read online, the UltraScope can be used sufficiently to hear murmurs ect... Not that I'd know one if I heard it. 

Havnt taken a BP yet.. Only listened to my dog =p. But I'll keep in mind the pressure thing. Kind of like the high and low frequencies of a littmann one sided bell?


----------



## 18G (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm kinda indifferent to the design of the Ultrascopes. They look a little toy'ish to me. I guess long as they provide good sound that's really all that matters. 

But cool your happy with it so far.


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 15, 2011)

18G said:


> I'm kinda indifferent to the design of the Ultrascopes. They look a little toy'ish to me. I guess long as they provide good sound that's really all that matters.
> 
> But cool your happy with it so far.



Yeah, the translucent big head will take a while to get used to, but I am very happy with it so far. Def a serious piece of gear


----------

